# Paph helenae x spicerianum



## gego (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 6, 2015)

Much nicer than I thought it might be.


----------



## Secundino (Oct 6, 2015)

OH - a green _helenae_ with spicer-stripe! I love the white staminode, not spicerish at all.


----------



## emydura (Oct 6, 2015)

That is really nice. I love the compact growths. It looks like it clumps very easily.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 6, 2015)

Is this semi-hydro set up?
It is growing very nicely, and flowers are super cute!


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2015)

Great cross!


----------



## fibre (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice one!


----------



## troy (Oct 6, 2015)

Very nice!!! Imo, It seems this cross is the base of all the large bulldog paphs


----------



## John M (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it!


----------



## Secundino (Oct 6, 2015)

troy said:


> Very nice!!! Imo, It seems this cross is the base of all the large bulldog paphs



How could that be? Helenae was described in the 90s (of the last century) and is the tiniest of all ... oke:


----------



## gego (Oct 6, 2015)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Is this semi-hydro set up?
> It is growing very nicely, and flowers are super cute!



Yes, SH set up. The original plant had longer but slimmer leaves, now they are shorter but wider, making the plant even more compact. The dorsal started really round and flat and then it flexed, arghhh!!!!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 6, 2015)

I like it. Very nice.


----------



## fibre (Oct 6, 2015)

gego said:


> Yes, SH set up. The original plant had longer but slimmer leaves, now they are shorter but wider, making the plant even more compact. The dorsal started really round and flat and then it flexed, arghhh!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Do you grow it in strong light?


----------



## Trithor (Oct 6, 2015)

Attractive in a very cute way!


----------



## gego (Oct 6, 2015)

fibre said:


> Do you grow it in strong light?



800 to 1100 FC for 12 hours. LED + Filtered sunlight.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2015)

Interesting result.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 6, 2015)

Well, given the parentage, the reflexing of dorsal sepal is expected and natural.

I find this kind of dorsal of spicerianum, villosum, gratrixianum very beautiful.

If all paph had flat dorsal, how boring is that?


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

I think it's rather amazing. I would never have imagined
the stripes. I like it.


----------



## nathalie (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice cross


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 11, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Much nicer than I thought it might be.



Exactly what I thought. The flower has a lot of character, I like it.


----------



## Brabantia (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice flowering and congratulations for its culture in S/H.


----------



## gego (Oct 21, 2015)

They're five lil cuties now.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2015)

well grown


----------

